# San Gabriel Valley Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Show/Swap/Ride



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2019)

So I've gotten to know the proprietors of a new local brewery pretty well since opening a few months ago. They're close enough to ride to, so I usually roll over on one of my bikes. We got to talking one slow night as they checked out my ride when they mentioned they would like to host a vintage bike show and swap. How cool would that be! They have a decent parking lot out back where sellers can set up to sell bikes & parts, while there is plenty of room inside to set up your coolest bikes on display. They also mentioned bringing in a food truck for grub while the show/swap is going on. We're still working on hours and the actual date, but it's looking like Sunday, July 21st. They are usually closed Sundays and Mondays for brewing & maintenance, but they offered to open especially for this event. I'm supposed to meet up with them this week, so keep an eye on this thread for updates. Hoping we can make this a success! Thanks,Mike

http://www.overtownbrew.com/

227 W Maple Ave.
Monrovia, California 91016


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2019)

Sounds good!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 10, 2019)

That is killer! Keep me posted!


----------



## SB Deluxe (Jun 11, 2019)

We are in, keep us posted.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm interested got a couple o bikes to sell.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)

Been working late all week, but I should have time to ride over for a couple cold ones tonight. I'll post up any updates then.


----------



## slick (Jun 15, 2019)

the2finger said:


> I'm interested got a couple o bikes to sell.




I'll take a Manifold higgens.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 15, 2019)

Whoa !!!!  That's kinda far away for me, but I'll try and make it.   I need stuff gone/sold......   Thanks for your effort to make this happen!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)

So July 21st it is! Looks like the swap will be from around 8-12. Pack up and ride at 1:00. Brewery will be open until 9pm, so no problem leaving your rare and beautiful bikes on display securely inside the brewery while we ride. The beer will be on tap and we'll have a food truck or bbq guy on site the whole time, so feel free to make a day of it! I'll be posting on other sites so we drum up some local interest so we can hopefully get some new blood interested in the hobby...and maybe buy some bikes! Stay tuned for more info...


----------



## Dope54 (Jun 17, 2019)

Beer !? I’m definitely there !!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> So July 21st it is! Looks like the swap will be from around 8-12. Pack up and ride at 1:00. Brewery will be open until 9pm, so no problem leaving your rare and beautiful bikes on display securely inside the brewery while we ride. The beer will be on tap and we'll have a food truck or bbq guy on site the whole time, so feel free to make a day of it! I'll be posting on other sites so we drum up some local interest so we can hopefully get some new blood interested in the hobby...and maybe buy some bikes! Stay tuned for more info...
> 
> View attachment 1015782
> 
> View attachment 1015783




The second show we did in Charlotte was at a bar and it was a blast. Wishing you folks a great time and remember without pics it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 22, 2019)

So...um...if my bikes don't sell, can I get a refund ???

Dress as a clown with balloons (asking for a friend) ???


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 10, 2019)

No refunds but you better park your bikes correctly..........


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 11, 2019)

Gonna try to make it...


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2019)

Take lots of pictures. I wanna see what's available in the heartland.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2019)

So here's the update. Due to taking some time off for my Pop's kidney surgery, working late the past couple weeks and not being able to get a flyer done in a timely manner, we're going to push the swap/ride/show back a month to Sunday August 18th. I have a very talented Cabe member working on our Foothill Flyers logo, so the flyer should be ready not long after that's squared away. I know a few members had previous engagements that day anyway, so with more locals able to attend and more time to get the word out to the public via CL, social media and The Cabe, we should expect a pretty decent crowd. Stay tuned for updates and hope to see you there. Mike


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 17, 2019)

Sounds good, i'll post an ad in the Penny Saver.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2019)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Sounds good, i'll post an ad in the Penny Saver.



Don't forget the Hot Sheet!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 18, 2019)

The new date works better !!!!   Thank Mike @fordmike65


----------

